# Michaels Celtic Inspiration



## joefyffe (Mar 16, 2011)

Mike has a way of inspiring (co-ersing) me to "self teach".   Of course, he's always there to answer the meriad of questions.     He does keep the carrott out in front. Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 16, 2011)

Dad it looks real good. I know what you went through to get there. Now you got another one crossed off your list, what is next?  :biggrin:  Maybe a little kitless fun?


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 16, 2011)

*Uh!, Maybe, just Maybe*

I ordered three closed end mandrels yesterday!  :wink::redface:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 16, 2011)

I think Mike needs to start charging you for your tutorials. AND then I think you need to pay attention to what he says.... what do you need the mandrels for if you are talking "KITLESS" like he said? :wink:

Ok you know I am teasing you Dad - the pen is very nice - Knot looks really good and you really did SELF-TEACH with only a minor .  I'm super proud :biggrin:.

Lynn


----------



## simomatra (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice work excellent Celtic work, you have to be pleased with that one


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 16, 2011)

one of the nicest knots I've seen.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 16, 2011)

awesome knot


----------



## corian king (Mar 16, 2011)

Super nice!!!
JIM


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 16, 2011)

*Kitless*

He was talking "kitless" not "whittle"!    Anyway, I'm glad you liked!   ' Luv Ya!:wink:



IPD_Mrs said:


> I think Mike needs to start charging you for your tutorials. AND then I think you need to pay attention to what he says.... what do you need the mandrels for if you are talking "KITLESS" like he said? :wink:
> 
> Ok you know I am teasing you Dad - the pen is very nice - Knot looks really good and you really did SELF-TEACH with only a minor . I'm super proud :biggrin:.
> 
> Lynn


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great Looking Knot, Looks 3D.


----------



## wizard (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful pen!....it's nice to have family interested in the same hobbies that you enjoy...a treasure. Thanks for sharing! Regards, Doc


----------



## BKelley (Mar 17, 2011)

Extremely nice.  Each wood piece complements the other, colors are great.  Really somthing to be proud of.

Ben


----------



## skiprat (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow !!  Mike is either a very good teacher or you're a very good listener!! Most people struggle to get a 4 sided knot looking good and here you and Mike make 6 sided  ones look like child's play!!

Now....if we could all just get our kids to listen to *us* like we listen to *them*, then we'd have peace in the land:biggrin:

Besides being perfectly done, I really like the colour como in that inlay material


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Joe, Mike has taught you well, in the words of a good friend NPGJ.....Now I'll need to watch out for lightning. Some will know what I mean.


----------



## RichB (Mar 17, 2011)

Your knot is the best!!!!!!  My son is into pens after I showed him how and  now he is teaching me.  RichB


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 17, 2011)

Your knot rocks!
I wish I could do stuff like that.
I'm still trying to figure out how to make your own closed end mandrels from the recent posting....I have to see things done in order to do it myself 
I loved your rebuttal about the mandrel an going kitless!  
That was my morning laugh.... LOL
"Kittles & Whittle"  I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## minus459 (Mar 17, 2011)

Fanbloodytastic :bananen_smilies068:

Peter


----------



## skiprat (Mar 17, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Joe, Mike has taught you well, in the words of a good friend NPGJ.....Now I'll need to watch out for lightning. Some will know what I mean.


 
I don't know why, but this just reminded me of the very old joke of the two guys in a boat and fishing. One of them is swearing like mad each time he misses a bite...... 'Damn !!! I missed !!'.....the guy screams. His good buddy tells him to stop swearing or he'll get struck by lightning.
Couple misses later, there's this almighty flash and bang and the good guy gets fried.
Then you hear this deep voice from above....
'Damn!!! I missed!!!


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice! thats my second laugh for the day - I'm already ahead of yesterdays quota and havn't even finished my first cup of coffee yet.
It's gonna be a good day


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 17, 2011)

65GTMustang said:


> Nice! thats my second laugh for the day - I'm already ahead of yesterdays quota and havn't even finished my first cup of coffee yet.
> It's gonna be a good day


 

Anytime Roy and Steven get involved it is a good day.


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 17, 2011)

THANKS  _*ALL !*_            IMAGES I ASSOCIATE, HAVING SEEN FROM SOME OF THE NAMES WHO WERE SO KIND AS TO OFFER THE COMMENTS ON THIS PEN, CAUSE ME TO FEEL TRULY HONORED!!!!!  THANKS AGAIN FOR THE POSITIVE ENCOURAGEMENT.  AND, MIKE, THANKS AGAIN TO YOU!!!!!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 17, 2011)

that is great I don't have the patience to do that.


----------



## islandturner (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Joe,
 
This is very cool -- very nicely done...!
 
Is the lighter material antler?  And looking at the darker wood slices, there is a thin layer of bright metal on each side.  There is a bit of color between the metal and antler -- is that another layer of something, or the glue?  Whatever, it looks really good.
 
Congrats on a very desirable pen...!
 
Cheers
steve


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 17, 2011)

Steve:  African Blackwood, red construction paper, and sheet brass.  Thanks for the positive compliments.  


islandturner said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> This is very cool -- very nicely done...!
> 
> ...


----------



## airrat (Mar 17, 2011)

I really like that knot with the brass outline.   One day I really need to try making one again.  Very sharp.  Great JOB!!!!!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 17, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Joe, Mike has taught you well, in the words of a good friend NPGJ.....Now I'll need to watch out for lightning. Some will know what I mean.


 
You have any hair left Roy???????????????? 

Remind me to explain this to you Dad.  As you can see you have outdone yourself.  You are getting a lot of positive feedback.  I told ya it was great


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 17, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> He was talking "kitless" not "whittle"!  Anyway, I'm glad you liked!  ' Luv Ya!:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsk Tsk, I said nothing about whittling and he said nothing about mandrels - have ya had your hearing checked lately????????????? 
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 17, 2011)

That is so cool. I wish I could do that.!! One day I will !!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Mar 18, 2011)

That is a great looking knot, it looks to be perfect. Do you mind me asking the materials used to make it?


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 18, 2011)

*Matl.*

Curly Maple, African Blackwood, Brass and Red Paper.  Thanks for the Kudos!


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe , that is one of the most awesome knot pens I have ever seen posted here . I love it , great job !!!!!!!!!


----------



## drgoretex (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW!  That is a gorgeous celtic knot!  I love the multiple layers you used in the inlay - beautifully executed!

Ken


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice work on the knot, like the insert materials.


----------

